# Best place to buy carpets on CDS



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

My house is a bit chilly during the winter months, so im looking to put some carpets down, anyone know of any good carpet shops and a rough idea of prices, just wondering if it would be cheaper to buy here (uk) and take across or buy some in spain..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do they even sell carpets in Spain??? You can buy rugs, most of the "todo" shops sell em quite cheaply, or theres Ikea by Malaga airport, they sell some really big ones

Jo


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Do they even sell carpets in Spain??? You can buy rugs, most of the "todo" shops sell em quite cheaply, or theres Ikea by Malaga airport, they sell some really big ones
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo

thanks for the reply, i did see some awhile back in leroy merlin, but i was hopeing for a bit more choice and trying to get the best price, what with he pound/euro its making buying things in spain very very pricey indeed. 

Hope ur daughter is enjoying school abit more than she was, when we first purchased our house we were planning to live over there, but my son who 13 just hates the place so i knew it wouldnt work, so at the moment we use it as a holiday home, but he even moans about that !!!..cant win em all i guess


----------

